# What would you pay for a QDM club



## Paid Up (Oct 16, 2015)

Just trying to get an idea of what someone would pay for a QDM club?

Details:
Macon County 
Family owned
750 acres
135 inch minimum
Family oriented
14 food plots with box stands that will seat 2 to 3 (set up for taking your children hunting)
Full service we have all the equipment 
6 bedroom 4 bath lodge
Walk in cooler
Beast buggy golf carts
Currently have 5 members and may increase to 8
Women and children welcome
NO alcoholics or Smokers

Average killing 5 to 8 quality bucks a year

We run about 16 cameras year round and have had numerous deer over at 4 to 5 year average we have watched them grow.



Excellent turkey hunting and duck hunting included

Food prepared on weekends at a daily cost

Beautiful property surrounded by neighbors who also practice QDM.

Located outside of Montezuma.

Possibly looking for members that will become long term members.

What would someone pay?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm not sure what land goes for up there but I'd pay $1500-$2000 depending on # of members.



Sounds like a good place


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Oct 17, 2015)

Are you saying that 5-8 bucks scoring 135" or better are killed every year on 750 acres?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 17, 2015)

I pay over 2k a year, and it is well worth it. We have about 10 members on 2000 acres.


----------



## Rore (Oct 17, 2015)

*Membership*

I would be interested in a membership. Just let me know what the fee would be and if you have decided to increase the number of members.
Ronald


----------



## jerkthetrigger (Oct 17, 2015)

At today's prices, that's at least 2k a year. Let me know when you have an exact figure, I am interested.
Craig


----------



## oops1 (Oct 17, 2015)

I was on one..about 1000 acres.. Privatly owned with all of the above.. 4 members plus the owner..One buck a year.. That's it. When my son got old enough to hunt.. It didn't work..  We're on a paper company lease now.  A lot less rules and a lot less stress.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I pay over 2k a year, and it is well worth it. We have about 10 members on 2000 acres.



Started out 1000 a year.. Was on it for three years..Ended up around 1800 a year. For one buck.


----------



## JimD (Oct 18, 2015)

I agree with what's been said, around 2k.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 18, 2015)

Dont know what Id give. How much you asking?


----------



## rance56 (Oct 18, 2015)

at 8 members you are probally looking at 3000 plus if the lodging and food plots and buggies are included in the membership


----------



## deers2ward (Oct 18, 2015)

IMO, for a QDM approach, 8 individual hunters is too many on 750 ac, much less 8 families. One of the main pillars of QDM is "Hunter Management". Not sure it is really a QDM club, just sounds like a club with rules. 

Having said that, with all those amenities, I agree with others that you could prob get $3K per family.


----------



## uturn (Oct 19, 2015)

Too Many Members-Families for size of tract...Agreed!!

Amenities like posted $3K is a Deal!!

My $.02 cent


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Oct 19, 2015)

My advice is to lease another 2,000-3000 acres surrounding camp. Then you can have a legitimate QDM property and attract a high caliber member and keep member turnover to near zero.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 19, 2015)

May have missed it, but how many bucks are allowed to be harvested per member?


----------



## lucf42 (Oct 19, 2015)

Are you still looking for possible new members?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2015)

1,000


----------



## cdrideout (Oct 20, 2015)

I sent you a pm


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 20, 2015)

*Questions:*



Paid Up said:


> Just trying to get an idea of what someone would pay for a QDM club?
> 
> Details:
> Macon County
> ...


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Oct 20, 2015)

I know of a very similar club but in Walton Co and is around $3000.00 per year.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Oct 20, 2015)

Dang, $3000?  Really?? I'm not charging enough.


----------



## mondich79 (Oct 20, 2015)

*What would I pay?*

$750-$900...any more than that is gouging in my opinion and I would not be comfortable paying more than that.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Oct 20, 2015)

mondich79 said:


> $750-$900...any more than that is gouging in my opinion and I would not be comfortable paying more than that.



Depends on what you do with the extra funds. If you pocket the $$, then yes.  If you plant summer plots, use the $$ to better the hunting, it could be worth it.


----------



## deers2ward (Oct 21, 2015)

167WhiteTAIL said:


> Depends on what you do with the extra funds. If you pocket the $$, then yes.  If you plant summer plots, use the $$ to better the hunting, it could be worth it.



Yep

I run 2 corn feeders year round, plant year round food plots (3 plantings per year), and run 3 cellular cameras. $3,200 year to date total, will probably finish the year around $4,000, and that's just on my little 100 acres. I don't think people have any idea how much money it costs to run a year round effort for whitetails. Most just want to show up in Oct/Nov and get their money's worth, then they forget about it until next Sept....


----------



## uturn (Oct 21, 2015)

As stated prior!!


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Oct 21, 2015)

uturn said:


> As stated prior!!



100% agree.  8 is waaaay too many for a 750 acres, and when you poor family on top it is over the edge.

5 quality bucks, on 750 acres per year?  I am curious what your definition of quality is?  Is a good 2 or 3 year old a quality buck??


----------



## watermedic (Oct 21, 2015)

Really Guys?

Having a place to stay and transportation around the lease too!

All the equipment for planting plots.

Year around access to boot!

$3000 is a deal on a lease like that!

Only that would make it better would be ARCHERY ONLY!!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 26, 2015)

Too much for me.  I ain't paying $3000 to kill any deer.  heck there are a few places you can go to a "pick a deer" ranch and kill one for that price.  Nope.  Too much for a set of antlers.


----------



## duckbkr (Oct 27, 2015)

I pay 3600 a year.  We have 3200 acres 7 people  with house and food plots. Guest cant shoot bucks only doe I dont feel thats too much you get what you pay for.  With that being said we only kill 2 or 3 bucks a year normally on good year 5 to 6.  We do have to kill a pile of does


----------



## deadbox (Nov 9, 2015)

Seems with 5-8 quality deer a year that would be all over gon. Last year I hunted in Meriwether County at Little Creek Bow Club. And it's probably one of the highest quality managed clubs I've seen. 1200 acres 12 members bow only. 125 and 135 min. Has camp house. Surrounded by like minded property. And it didn't cost over 3k Not to mention year round supplement feeding. 40 acres of plots. Camera surveys. Established roadways. And phenomenal interview selected members.
Maybe 1 or 2 a year shot. Not to mention a very close doe to buck ratio. 
 That price, property size the member count including family.
And the fact that they are shooting that many Quality deer on such a small property. I would have to see that to believe that. 

I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 12, 2015)

I wouldnt


----------



## DouglasB. (Nov 13, 2015)

Sounds interesting... Shooting THAT many 135 class bucks off of a 750 acre track is pretty impressive. I've personally never seen that. 8 people plus families on 750 acres seems like a lot to me. So, I personally wouldn't do it... but I would think 2 grand would be the right price. 

Personally, if I ever had to pay that much to hunt... I would just go to the processors after hunting season was over and buy whatever didn't get picked up.


----------

